# SSD wird im Bios aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung erkannt (Crucial BX200)



## proluckerdeluxe (18. April 2016)

*SSD wird im Bios aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung erkannt (Crucial BX200)*

Hallo, ich installiere gerade mein System neu weil ich meine Programme auf eine SSD packen will (480gb crucial bx200) im Bios wird sie mir bei der Bootreihenfolge angezeigt, unter windows 10 allerdings nicht, auch nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung als unpartitionierte Platte... was mache ich falsch? oder ist was mit der Platte nicht in Ordnung?


----------



## LP96 (19. April 2016)

*AW: SSD wird im Bios aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung erkannt (Crucial BX200)*

Wird die SSD im Gerätemanager angezeigt?


----------



## Talhuber (19. April 2016)

*AW: SSD wird im Bios aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung erkannt (Crucial BX200)*

Hi, hast Du im Bios auf AHCI umgeschaltet? sollte man für SSD`s eigentlich machen, Gruß Tal...


----------



## Dorian_WD (19. April 2016)

*AW: SSD wird im Bios aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung erkannt (Crucial BX200)*

Hallo proluckerdeluxe,

Klicke einfach die Start-Taste und tippe in der Suchleiste Geräte-Manager ein. 
Öffne das gefundene Programm und schaue, ob die SSD auch da nicht angezeigt wird.  
Poste, bitte, ein Screenshot des Geräte-Managers und der Datenträgerverwaltung. 

lg


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (19. April 2016)

*AW: SSD wird im Bios aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung erkannt (Crucial BX200)*

Hi, im Gerätemanager wird sie auch nicht angezeigt, bin leider gerade nicht zu Hause, mir wurde von nem Kollegen gsagt ich solle auch mal die SATA ports ändern.. ich werde berichten...


----------



## buntesGnu (19. April 2016)

*AW: SSD wird im Bios aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung erkannt (Crucial BX200)*

daran kann es nicht liegen...evtl musst du der ssd nen laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (19. April 2016)

*AW: SSD wird im Bios aber nicht in Datenträgerverwaltung erkannt (Crucial BX200)*

ok,  komischerweise hat es aber genau das gebracht, ich habe den sataport geändert und an den von der ssd eine normale festplatte gehangen und die ssd daran wo vorher die hdd war... jetzt wird mir die ssd angezeigt, ich konnte sie formatieren und einen laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen... die hdd die an dem sata port hängt an dem die ssd vorher gehangen hat wird auch korrekt angezeigt... jetzt wird mir auch alles vi*a *diskmgmt angezeigt, was vorher auch nicht der fall war... vllt war auch einfach nur die sata buchse verstaubt xD (obwohl ich sie dann ja nicht im bios hätte sehen sollen...)


----------

